# Shipping costs from Europe



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

We are planning our upcoming move to Dubai, we were initially planning on not moving anyting from Europe (France).

We are now thinking that we will need to move about 5 or 6 standard boxes, or about 100 to 150 kgs. Sea shipment would be okay (assuming 6 to 8 weeks transit time). Anyone with experience with such a small scale project ? Any ideas of the costs associated with this ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

